# What happened to GA



## divingne1

GA is not included in the list of Southeast states. I do there are a few of us interested in Dart Frogs here in GA.


----------



## bgmike64

Your guess is good as mine. Seem's like we don't have too many or no breeders here. I don't understand why. I guess we have to get it started and build up this hobby in this state. I know there's a bunch of you out there. Stand up and be noticed!! :!:


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Hey Mike, I was just in Conyers last week, nice place.


----------



## bgmike64

Thanks, wished you would've dropped off some of those darts that are florishing in the hobby out in Cali. 8)


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Ha ha. Next time


----------



## Frognut

We might have a meeting here in Charleston SC, not far for some parts of GA


----------



## divingne1

What is the zipcode for Charleston? If it is not more than a few hours away, my husband and I can make a weekend of it and come to the meetings.
Candy


----------



## Frognut

its 29420

I would like to visit the Atlanta Botanical Garden as well


----------



## divingne1

Yikes...that is about 350 miles from here. 
I have never been to the Botanical gardens but I do plan on going soon. 
Candy


----------



## bgmike64

I heard the Botanical has a nice dart display......


----------



## bgmike64

I see so many other regions enthusiastic about meeting up and making plans to meet again and again. I also see a couple of Georgians trying to stay active in the discussions and are fairly new to the hobby. I've been trying to come out of my shell and participate more, because it would be neat if we could get something going here in Georgia. Maybe that's why we're excluded from the list of southeast states (administrator, hint, hint). I think because we are new, meeting up is a lttle intimidating because neither of us has that exotic collection, variety of species or the awe-inspiring viv steup.

I say a pm here and there to find out what each other is working with. I know that when I start looking for another frog, I'll try to find something that maybe, no one has in my group, so when they eventually breed, we won't have to bother with the whole shipping deal and cultivate each others collection. Then we can have the barbecues and stuff like that :mrgreen:


----------



## divingne1

I am completely up for this. I would love to have someone to chat with close to me. Feel free to PM me anytime you want. Shoot, I may even have my husband cook one of his yummy peppercorn steaks and invite ya'll over. 
Candy


----------



## bgmike64

Good deal. Now we have to bring everyone else out to the light. For a couple of years I used to read posts and never would post myself. I'm sure there's some Georgians out there, beginners and experienced. Come on, jump in!!


----------



## Frognut

GA isnt far away for me. anything 3-4 hrs might be a weekend trip if there are other things to see or do in the same town, I would go to an Atlanta meeting, its next on my list of places to see


----------



## divingne1

Things to do in Atlanta:
Georgia Aquarium
Atlanta Zoo
Atlanta Botanical Gardens
Six Flags
White water (water park)
Braves game - when in season
Falcons game ( :roll: ) - when in season
boating on the Lake Allatoona or Lake Lanier
a bunch of cool restaurants to eat at
Dirt track races
some nice aquarium stores if that is your thing (it is my thing)

There is enough to fill a weekend for sure.


----------



## dart_king

When i went to Georgia Atlanta, i did the following:

-Georgia Aquarium (world's largest)
-CNN
-White water
-six flags
-Atlanta zoo
-and the coca-cola factory


----------



## bgmike64

I'm ashamed. I lived here going on 2 years and haven't been to half of those places.....


----------



## divingne1

Just got an e-mail a few days ago saying they are expanding the GA Aquarium and adding a dolphin display.
Candy


----------



## dart_king

cool!, i loved the Beluga's!


----------



## Frognut

Hey! I thought the SC Aquarium was the worlds largest? :mrgreen: They say its the tallest anyway. Ever been to Sheds in Chicago? how do the two compare? It sounds like I should make it a 4 day weekend. Ok now someone from Atlanta host a meeting, please :wink:


----------



## divingne1

I did go to the aquarium in Chicago. They had dolphins there and a HUGE tank when you first walked in with a really cool and friendly green moray eel. I think that aquarium and GA aquarium are alike in some ways but very different in other ways. I mean, there are whale sharks here. That is definately different. 

I would be up for hosting a meeting. Or should we call it a meet and greet and eat!!!. Unless someone wants to help me use GS so it doesn't look like rows of poop :lol: .
Candy


----------



## Frognut

Hey Candy

Im not a big fan of GS, its way too messy for me and it sticks to you for days :evil: I have used it alot in building waterfalls. I used at least 2 cases on a waterfall last fall. YUCK I found it in places I didnt think I had :shock: I like to use corkbark or tree fern for a background. they both hold moisture to keep the humidity up, and corkbark will usually sprout little ferns.


----------



## dart_king

lol never mind  , didnt read the last part


----------



## divingne1

The GS help was a joke. I am going to coherse my husband into helping me with the background this time. He laughed and made fun of my first attempt with GS so for that...he gets a chance to make it look like something other than poop.
Candy


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

divingne1 said:


> Unless someone wants to help me use GS so it doesn't look like rows of poop


There is a trick to that. After I lay down a base coat of GS, using the row method, I insert the spray applicator inside the GS and sprat more. This will cause it to bubble up a bit and get rid of the rows. Adding several layers can also help. I also use a knife when I am done to knock down unnatural spots. Here is a tank I have in the works, it kind of gives you and idea of the surface it leaves off with. This tank has another layer of GS and wood to go in. Another way to help is lay your rows really close together so they are smashed into one form. If you have loose rows they will expand into very noticeable shapes, but if they are laid in a tight formation this helps. You can not really see defined rows in mine, and even less so when I take a knife to it and apply the silicone and coco husk. You can see too where I have larger bubbles, this is where I blew the GS up like a ballon using the above process.


----------



## divingne1

OK cool. I am going to start my background this weekend after I set up my false bottom. I don't plan on using the GS on the glass but I do plan on either using a piece of styrofoam or eggcrate. I think styrofoam might be easier to work with. The length of the tank is 5 feet and I bought 4 cans. I plan on doing a small amount at a time but should I GS my rocks the the styrofoam or eggcrate first and then work the rest of the back wall in after that?

Candy


----------



## Leucs2008

So, what happened to the Georgia discussion? I have been jealous of all the people in Ca. who get to meet & have cool dart trades & stuff. I dont have anything to trade yet but am hoping to in the future. We have 3 orange banded Leucs, 2 Cobalt Tincs & 2 Azureus coming soon. We also have Bearded Dragons!!
We live in Gwinnett if anybody wants to meet up.


----------



## divingne1

I am up for discussion  We have Repticon June 26th & 27th. I say we all meet up there, look around then go grab something to eat and chat. I have no idea what is good in Lawrenceville but I am up for a meet and greet there.
Candy


----------



## Leucs2008

I have Repticon on July 26th & 27th. I still have the card from the last one. Did it change? Theres not too much around Lawrenceville but Im sure we could find something!!


----------



## divingne1

Oops, y ou are right. It is July. I think I was trying to make it come sooner.
Candy


----------



## CHuempfner

HI! I live in Newnan, and I am fairly new to the hobby but loving every minute of it! I would like to join in if we are going to start a group here. I currently have 3 leucs, 3 green and bronze auratus and 2 blue and bronze auratus. I am working on getting a breeding pair of imitators and trying to set the tank up for them.
I am up for anything-- the Atlanta Bot Gardens have a really nice dart display--many in vivs but then they have them free roaming in a certain greenhouse and that is so awesome to watch! I used to intern at the Georgia Aquarium and they did not have darts when I was there but that was Jan- May of the year following their opening (they opened Nov). I might have an internship at Zoo Atlanta in the Fall--still working on that with my professor.
I would be willing to help organize meetings or whatever. I'm so excited that I found this thread  
Crystal


----------



## divingne1

Well shoot. That makes 3 of us. Lets do plan something. I have never been to the Botanical Gardens and would love to go. We can maybe meet there one day on a weekend andthen afterwards, do a place called Tacaria Del Sol for lunch (great chicken, brisket or fish taco's). Anyone have some time in June?
Candy


----------



## CHuempfner

June is fine by me. The last weekend of the month I will be in Ohio so not a good one. June 7,8,14,15,21,22 are all good with me. 
BTW- I have been watching a breeder in Columbus, OH and I have though numerous times to contact him to see if I could stop by and check his collection out. If I do end up contacting him, I could pick something up if anyone is looking for anything! I can't remember what his name is on here, but Ill research it again.
Crystal


----------



## Frognut

I am still up for Atlanta, just not this weekend.


----------



## divingne1

Want to shoot for 14th or 15th of June? If that doesn't work then maybe the following weekend. Looks like they are open both Saturday and Sunday. Looks like a $12 pass and $5 to park. 

Here is their page on amphibians http://www.atlantabotanicalgarden.org/s ... n_research

Candy


----------



## divingne1

Frognut said:


> I am still up for Atlanta, just not this weekend.


Lucky you!!! Take lots of photos of the show and bring them with you please. I would love to see them. Unfortunately I can not go because my sister won't tell me if I can take Friday off until we see how far we are on an audit on Thursday. I can't purchase a flight ticket, make hotel reservations and car rental less than 24 hours before having to drive 4 hours to catch a flight. 
Candy


----------



## Leucs2008

Sorry, Ive been out of town. The Botanical Garden sounds great! We've never been there either. Id rather not do it the weekend of the 14th b/c its Fathers Day weekend but after that would be great! Does anyone else have kids? We have 2 boys & we're all reptile & amphibian nuts so Ill probably be bringing them as well. Just let me know when!!

~Shannon


----------



## divingne1

OH CRAP!! What was I thinking...Fathers Day weekend is out. OK, so who about the following weekend. The 21st or 22nd?
Candy


----------



## Leucs2008

Sounds good to me.  What about on Sunday the 22nd?


----------



## divingne1

Sunday the 22nd it is. 
Candy


----------



## Frognut

Sounds good to me. although I will have to drive back that night (5hrs)for work on Monday. the meeting would have to be in the morning. would it be possible to do the gardens on sat. afternoon?


----------



## divingne1

Either day is fine with me. Frognut, will you be staying overnight or driving back saturday evening if we can make it saturday?
Candy


----------



## Frognut

it would be a weekend trip, and Ive been known to linger in a garden, so I should plan a half day for that :lol: 

I have lots of 5-6 month old Azureus if anyone is interested, and of corse plants.


----------



## CHuempfner

Awesome Sat the 21st works for me too! I am excited. Um, I always park for free at the gardens. It's right near Piedmont Park off of the Piedmont Rd side and the parking lot is almost ALWAYS full so I park across the street from the entrance gate on a side street to houses. I've never had any problems with that and it always works out. Just thought I would mention that. 
What time should we shoot for?


----------



## divingne1

Is Saturday ok with you Leucs2008? bgmike64, are you interested in meeting us?

What time works best for all of you...I am flexible. 
Candy


----------



## Leucs2008

Ill have to see if my husband can get off work on Saturday. It shouldnt be too much of a problem. I know he wouldn't want to miss it. We're excited!! We live about 45 minutes away so try not to make it too early! :lol: What kind of plants do you have Frognut?? I seriously considered your Azureus but we're getting ours from Jeremy at JL Exotics. We've bought from him before & love our frogs but no shipping charges is VERY tempting!! Let me know what time guys.


----------



## divingne1

Anyone think 11am or noon is doable?
Candy


----------



## Frognut

Saturday at 11 for the gardens?


----------



## divingne1

Yes. Sound good to everyone? I am flexible so if we need to meet earlier or later, I am good with that.
Candy


----------



## CHuempfner

Sounds great to me! I was wondering if anyone is interested in imitators. I am contemplating buying the group of 5 from armed2teeth and was seeing if anyone wanted to split the group? Lemme know  
Thanks!
Crystal


----------



## Leucs2008

Saturday at 11 at the gardens sounds good to us. We'll figure out where to meet when it gets closer.


----------



## Frognut

yup!


----------



## Joshchan

Hi All,
I just returned to the Atlanta area about a month ago. I was out in California near San Francisco, and got to know some great froggers out there. I think it is a great idea to have get togethers every so often. I will try to make plans to attend the gardens gathering. I look forward to meeting you all.
Josh


----------



## divingne1

Awesome Josh..come on along. The more the merrier.  
Candy


----------



## CHuempfner

Bad news for me (kinda). I was trying to get back into classes for this summer at Georgia State and at the very last minute, I got in. Therefore I will be working all weekend, every other weekend so I will not be able to go to the gardens this round. If we plan something in the future, maybe we can plan it on an opposite weekend. Hope you guys have fun 
Crystal


----------



## Leucs2008

Aw!! I was looking forward to meeting you! Hopefully next time.


----------



## divingne1

We will definately miss you but will plan on meeting up again so you can join in. I am still on board with the gardens. I can't wait to meet everyone and see the gardens.
Candy


----------



## CHuempfner

Yes, I am definately a little upset about the schedule situation. I was really looking forward to meeting everyone. Maybe we can all still meet up at the show in July? ? ? If that falls on my weekend to work, I will definately be requesting off well in advance!
I hope you guys all have a blast and someone needs to bring a camera!


----------



## divingne1

Hi all. I am sorry to say that there may be a possibility that I won't be able to attend this event next weekend due to family illness. I may have to travel down to Jax., FL to take care of my mother for a week or so. I should know for sure in a day or so but if it is ok with everyone, can we reschedule if we have to. I do apologize in advance if I have to reschedule but I will definately be willing to work around everyone's schedule (except for July 5th - 12th as I am suppose to be going to Hawaii pending my mom's condition).
Candy


----------



## Joshchan

Sorry to hear about your Mom. Whatever works is cool with me. Hope all is well.
Josh


----------



## Leucs2008

Fine with me, just let us know. Sorry, you're having such a tough time right now.


----------



## divingne1

Thank you all for your kindness. I will know for sure in a few days if I have to go down to Jax.
Candy


----------



## divingne1

I do have to go help my mom get home and settled in on Wednesday. How about we try to reschedule for June 28th or July 26th?
Candy


----------



## Frognut

Hey Candy! I posted this in the other section. I am still open for the weekend of the 28th. I will also need to contact the people there about the change.


----------



## divingne1

June 28th sound good to everyone?
Candy


----------



## Leucs2008

Thats good for us.


----------



## Joshchan

Ok Sounds good!


----------



## CHuempfner

Aww man! That's the weekend I'll be in Ohio. I would love to go, but I think my schedule is too packed full! Is everyone going to the repticon show in Lawrenceville in July? Maybe we can meet up there?!
Crystal


----------



## Leucs2008

Ill be there. Its right by my house. We can make plans for then too. You're just one busy person crystal.


----------



## divingne1

I am hoping to go to the Repticon show. 
Candy


----------



## Leucs2008

Are we sill planning on next weekend? What day? I have to set up babysitters, etc. so Id like to know for sure. Im looking forward to it!


----------



## divingne1

Yep  Still on. We decided on 11am last time. I am still good with this time. We decided on next Saturday believe. Hope to see you there.
Candy


----------



## Leucs2008

Ok, I have a babysitter for my little one! Who all is going??


----------



## divingne1

My husband and I will be there  
Candy


----------



## Joshchan

I will plan on being there at 11:00. Look forward to meeting you all.
Josh


----------



## Frognut

Thought I would ask and see if anyone lives close to the gardens? a few of us (me included)are traveling to Atlanta with frogs and would like a place to keep them other than the hot car while we are at the gardens. or any other ideas would be helpfull. also a place to exchange items and chat afterwords would be great as well. 

I have been given an ok for a behind the sene tour as well for our group!!!!! once I get more details I will share them. Ive been told that the non display frog collection is much better.


----------



## divingne1

WOW - I can not wait. A behind the scenes is going to be awesome. Thank you very much Frognut for doing that for us. I live quite a ways away from the gardens. I wonder if the gardens person would let us bring them in with us if we told him/her ahead of time what we had and why we need to have them with us. I could bring an insulated bag with a refrigerated cold pack.
Candy


----------



## Leucs2008

YAY! Sounds fun!!    We live about an hour away & have kids, so it would be hard for us to meet afterwards but we'd love to do lunch after.


----------



## divingne1

After speaking with Frognut, we have a concern for the well being of the frogs that he is bringing while we are in the gardens and eating. How about we meet somewhere close to the gardens at the already scheduled time of 11am so we can chat, see the frogs, decide what we want and then head over to the gardens. My husband has volunteered to take the frogs, plants, etc. that are not sold back to our house in Canton so they are not left out in the hot cars during the day. I am going to try to find a place close to the gardens to meet today. Since some have to make arrangments for child care, meeting first and then going to the gardens allows them to decide if they want to stay longer and eat afterwards or if they have to get back to their children they can do so then and not miss out on the frogs, chat and getting to know everyone. If anyone is familiar with this area and wants to suggest a place to check out to meet, please let us know.
Candy


----------



## Joshchan

Sounds good.
Josh


----------



## Leucs2008

Thats fine. Thanks for thinking of me Candy. :lol: Is there a coffee shop or something nearby? What kind of plants do you have frog nut? Do you have any creeping fig? Anything that creeps???


----------



## Frognut

I will bring an asortment of plants, does anyone need broms? let me know. I have a few fireball pups. as for feeders I have Dwarf White Isopods, bean beetls, wingless melos. for those who havent, Please PM me if interested in any feeders. I also have a lot of 5-6month old Azuerus, please PM me on these as well.

the Azureus go for $50
Dwarf White Isopods $10
Bean beetls $10
Brom. Pups $5


----------



## divingne1

I think I would like to get a fireball or 2...can I keep them planted in a pot for a while?
Candy


----------



## Frognut

The fireballs are pups, so not potted. they will be more green as Im keeping them in the shade due to the heat. but you can pot them and let them grow out and send off new pups.


----------



## divingne1

I found a place that has an outdoor patio so they may not freak out if we have frogs and such there. They serve breakfast, brunch and apparenly some yummy ribs if you are in the mood to eat at that time. It is right down the road from the gardens. The address is 1811 Piedmont Ave NE, Atlanta, GA 30324-5214 

The gardens address is 1345 Piedmont Ave NE, Atlanta, GA 30309
Candy


----------



## Leucs2008

Sounds good to me. How about everyone else?


----------



## divingne1

divingne1 said:


> I found a place that has an outdoor patio so they may not freak out if we have frogs and such there. They serve breakfast, brunch and apparenly some yummy ribs if you are in the mood to eat at that time. It is right down the road from the gardens. The address is 1811 Piedmont Ave NE, Atlanta, GA 30324-5214
> 
> The gardens address is 1345 Piedmont Ave NE, Atlanta, GA 30309
> Candy


Oops..attack of the blonde stick again!! The restaurant is called Fat Matts Rib Shack.
Candy


----------



## CHuempfner

Hey guys! I am so upset that I don't get to join in on all the fun! A BEHIND THE SCENES TOUR!!!!! Someone REALLY has to bring their camera! 
Well I hope to help you out. Piedmont Road is a VERY long road in Atlanta, it goes from downtown, through midtown and up through Buckhead. Fat Matts Rib shack is north of the gardens by a few miles, but it is yummy. The ABGs are on the edge of Piedmont Park and there are a lot of fun places around there. Willys (which is like Moe's or Chipotle) is there, but usually always packed. There is also a Tavern--Park Tavern on the otherside of the park which is easy to get to and has a large patio. Also, Frognut, if anyone is willing to do this for me, could someone get a Fireball and some creeping cuttings (if you have any available) from you and hold it for me as I am not able to go? We have Repticon in July plus I would be willing to meet up with anyone who could do that for me when I get back from our trip??? I thought creeping fig would be really easy to get ahold of, but I can't find it ANYWHERE local. Go figure :? Just let me know how much I would owe ya!
Thanks,
Crystal


----------



## Frognut

Crystal
the regular fig vine, I have stopped growing (I may have one rooted plant left?) as I have started growing 2 smaller var. (ava. at the next MWFF) I do have a small leaved Hoya! I have been using this plant for a few years and its great! slow and doesnt take over the world. I also have some smaller Begonias (tiger kitn, bethlehm star,....)send me a PM


----------



## Joshchan

Anyone that wants creeping fig, just let me know how much you want. It will be coming out of frog tanks, but I have a BUNCH of it. Actually need to do some trimming so it is no problem. I have a small amount of the variegated also. 
Josh


----------



## Frognut

Hey All

I've gotten several PMs about plants, so here is a list of what I have available.

Azureus froglets 5-6 months old $50/ea
Very bold and not shy!

Tropical White Isopods $10
One of the smallest Isopods, (these are small and thumbnail frogs will eat the adults) it's a good idea to start a larger culture of these and split it out for all your vivs. They are slow to reproduce, but they come out to do their cleaning at night while your frogs are sleeping. They eat decaying vegetation, mushrooms, potato, leaf litter--almost anything that drops to the viv floor. These don't eat living plants like some larger species.

Wingless Melos  $10 
A smaller fruit fly with no wings, very quick reproduction

Smaller size fresh magnolia leaves, ziplock bag $5
Great for frogs to hide under; the more spots they have to duck under, the more you will see them

Live oak leaves, ziplock bag $5
Must have for your microfauna and for covering your substrate









Hoya lancunosa (Thailand), cutting $2
One of my favorites; great for the background, this has a layering texture









Tropical cactus Rhipsalis capilliformis (Brazil) 3 cuttings for $5
Very nice trailing habit for the upper areas of the background









Java moss, clump $5
Can be used in a water feature or over your substrate

Pilea glauca, 3 cuttings for $3
Great for background as it has a trailing habit with small bluish leaves









Begonia Tiger Kit'n $5
Grows to about 6" has dark redish leaves with green leopard spots









Begonia Bethlehem Star $5
Grows to 6", stunningly dark leaves provide high contrast 









Begonia Tiny Spots $5
Has a spreading habit, a winged begonia, glossy dark green leaves with silver spots









Fitonia Silver $5
Great contrast with bright coloration, excellent grower in viv.

A small Tradenscantia species, purple and green $5
Small green leaves with purple undersides, vigorous grower

Fireball pups $5

















*Nice! Can I Have That One?*


Please PM me with a list if you haven't I am not bringing very many extras on this trip!


----------



## divingne1

OH GOD I am going to go broke. 
Candy


----------



## divingne1

Is everyone cool with Fat Matts Rib Shack? It is 1.03 miles from the gardens. 
Candy


----------



## Frognut

where ever the food is. :mrgreen: same time 11?


----------



## Leucs2008

Fat Mats at 11! Scott you're killing me! Im gonna have to add to my list :lol: I also have a 10 gallon AGA vertical conversion kit I got from Jungle Box. Its still new in the box & I paid $32 for it with shipping. Ill sell it for $20 if anyone needs it. Just let me know & here's a pic. These work great & are easy to install into any 10 gallon tank.


----------



## bgmike64

Wow, I guess I missed a lot since my last post. I'm glad to see things are really taking off. My weekends are tight, but I will definitely try to make the lunch at Matt's. I'm so excited  :lol: 
............Mike


----------



## Frognut

Anyone know of an orchid place that might have full cork curls small enogh to fit your hand around? its hard to find these


----------



## divingne1

http://www.atlantaorchidsociety.org/ maybe some members will have some or can help you out with where to get them. I will continue looking but maybe you can check some members here.
Candy


----------



## divingne1

http://www.andysorchids.com/Events.asp
http://theatlantaorchidco.com/

Not sure if these sites will be helpful. Pike Nursery should be able to tell you if you call them. Here is one located close to me...Woodstock 770-926-3252 
Candy


----------



## Leucs2008

See ya there Mike!!


----------



## leveldrummer

ill see some of you guys at the rib shack. is there a phone number anyone would like to give out?

incase i may run late or cant find the place??


----------



## divingne1

Frognut - I stopped by Pike Nursery and they do not have the orchid bark curls.
Candy


----------



## frogsanddogs

I have been watching this thread for the last week or so and was hoping to attend when it was originally last weekend, but had trouble with my user id so couldn't post or ask questions and had to sign up again so I could log in..... so hope it isn't a problem to join you all tomorrow. We live in Atlanta as well and are so excited to meet other people in the hobby that live nearby! Will see you at Fat Matt's if that is OK (we might be a few minutes late getting there but will make it ASAP)... the tour at the Botanical Gardens sounds AWESOME! Can't wait!


----------



## frogsanddogs

PS- Frognut... sent you a PM about some plants I would like to buy from you tomorrow if I have caught you in time for you to include them when you come- I hope so! Thanks!


----------



## divingne1

That would be awesome if you could join us. The more the merrier  If I can find stickers or something, I will bring them and a pen so we can have name tags for the first hour. I know it is cheezy but I suck at remembering names and my husband is even worse than me. 
Candy


----------



## Leucs2008

Yay! Im excited. See you all tomorrow.  Are we meeting on the patio??


----------



## scream-aim-fire

sorry i wont be able to make it tomorrow, im gonna take my wife up there maybe in about a month.

o and a word of advice if you are planning on going up there on a saturday you might want to get up there as soon as they open, because when i went 2 weeks ago we got there at about 9am which was good not to many people there and still parking in the lot in front of the gardens. by the time we left at about 11 11:30 the place was packed out, no parking in the lot at the gardens everyone was having to park way down the path almost at the road and having to walk it was crazy.


----------



## frogsanddogs

Candy... I actually just came across name tags today as I was unpacking my work supplies.... so I will put this pack in the car and if we want to use them we can... Look forward to meeting you all tomorrow!
Marissa


----------



## kyle1745

I corrected the list seems the original data posted for the regions had a typo.

You can see the screen shot here:
feedback-questions/topic38176.html


----------



## Leucs2008

YAY!!! Georgia is listed now!!! Thanks Kyle  We were feeling left out.


----------



## divingne1

WOOHOO - we are official now. Thank you to everyone who came out yesterday. It was great to meet everyone. The gardens was awesome. A special thanks to Frognut and Mrs. Frognut for putting the tour together. I think we may have captured the attention of future frogger in the parking lot of Fat Matt's. 

bgmike...how does your boys like the girl you got from Frognut? Are they playing nice?
Candy


----------



## bgmike64

The boys will have to wait at least 5 months or so. They are seasoned adults and she's a bit underage, and I don't want to break any laws, so they'll have to wait until she's of age 8) .

I also enjoyed meeting everyone on saturday. Too bad I couldn't go to the gardens with you all, but nevertheless, I really enjoyed the ribs  .


----------



## CHuempfner

Well so far it sounds like everyone had a great time! Did they have some cool stuff behind the scenes???
Can't wait to (hopefully) see someones pictures! 
Candy--I'll call ya on Wednesday when Im leaving the campus, PM me if there is a problem.
Glad everyone had fun-
Crystal


----------



## Leucs2008

Sorry you missed it Crystal! Hopefully we can all meet for Repticon. We posted pics of the Gardens here. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/the-lounge/topic41324.html


----------



## divingne1

Hey Crystal. I'll see you on Wednesday. Maybe we can meet somewhere on Barrett Parkway. My husband and I will be in that area after work.
Candy


----------



## Tadpole4

Hey Ya'll! Candy says that because I make a "killer pulled pork sandwich" I can join up   
So I have decided to pop in here to meet everyone- ( I also make KICKIN fried chicken!! :mrgreen: )

Just to let you know- I have seriously limited availability for gathers but I would like to try. 
So about me: hmmmmmmm stay at home mom of four youngins ( yep they're all mine, I do know where they come from :roll: and no I am not having any more) 
My DH started his own business 4 summers ago- so he is never home and I am a small business owner "widow" :lol: :lol: 
I have gone back to college to get a second bachelors degree
So those three things are my reasons for limited availability- can we be friends anyway???
My hobbies include FROGS 8)  !! Dollmaking and scrapbooking. 

Hopefully I can meet some of you at the upcoming Repticon!!


----------



## Leucs2008

Of course we can be friends! Sounds like you have alot going on. Hopefully we can meet up at Repticon.


----------



## Tadpole4

Leucs2oo8- Is Shannon a girls name? Not to be rude :roll: But here in the "SOUTH" Shannon is not uncommon as a man's name 8) So I just want to make sure; before I say something else stupid. :lol:


----------



## Leucs2008

Yes, its a girls name. When I was in kindergarten I met a boy named Shannon & I was horrified!! I always wanted a pretty name that NO boy could have!! :lol:


----------



## Tadpole4

Leslie, Ashley, and Tracy are also old Southern Boys names :lol: :lol: :lol: I had an uncle named Tracy (He went by his middle name Lee)


----------



## asplundii

Kind of bummed I missed out on this as I am in Atl as well. Would have been nice to meet up with some others who share a common interest

No a big frogger, only have 5 P. sauvagei and am rearing up 4 D. azures tads but I know the ABG guys well and am often over there so maybe I'll bump in to one of you all in the future.


----------



## CHuempfner

Well are you coming to Repticon??? We are hoping to meet up there in a couple of weeks. Hope to see you there!
Crystal


----------



## asplundii

CHuempfner said:


> Well are you coming to Repticon???


Hoping to, if I can convince my wife... Last time we went to a show I was under strick orders of no new animals and we came home with the spilota... Though to be fair it was her that bought it so... LOL


----------



## Frognut

Anyone up for a August meeting in Charleston SC?


----------



## Leucs2008

I wish we could but we have to stick close to home 'cause of the kids & all.


----------



## Tadpole4

I would love to- but for me, it is the same as Shannon- I have a need to be home for my kids


----------



## CHuempfner

I might be interested, depending on date and time.
I am sooo sad. I just had my first loss in my frog room. My male imitator  He was dead in the film canister when I came home from work. He was fine this morning and dead this afternoon  
My female was sitting right near him staring at him. HOW SAD!
Just had to tell someone.
Crystal


----------



## Joshchan

Sorry to hear about your loss Crystal. 
Josh


----------



## Leucs2008

So sorry Crystal!  Any idea why???


----------



## divingne1

Awww Crystal!! I am so sorry to hear that.
Candy


----------



## Frognut

Any weekend is good for me. I just thought it would be great to get the other half of the South East together for a larger meeting.. any other Ideas are welcome as well. 

Crystal that realy sucks  some times the females can be a bit rough on the males. not to say that is what happened, just my first male got smacked around a bit too much.


----------



## Tadpole4




----------



## CHuempfner

Thanks guys. I don't really know what happened. I have seen him eat and he didnt look think or bloated. He looked really normal and healthy, and I am really hoping it is nothing that I did. The female was about 1.5 times his size and she did always hang out on top of him. Domestic abuse! 
If anyone has a male, I might be interested. I am going to get some fecals done on my female first.
Thanks for the support.
Crystal


----------



## scream-aim-fire

http://www.georgiaherpetologicalsociety.org/expo.htm

anyone goin? know if its worth goin to?


----------



## divingne1

So far, Joshchan, CHeumpfner, Leuc2008 and myself have all expessed an interest in going. I have no idea if it is good or not but what the hell..it is a show!! The more support we can give it, the better chances we have of having more here. 
Candy


----------



## Tadpole4

Huh?? show?? what did I miss?


----------



## james67

ive been wondering about GA myself. i live in savannah. anyone around here? my mailman says he's delivered flies down the street to a science teacher for his "deadly pioson frogs" but i have no idea who this person is. id like to meet more folks in the hobby around here though.


----------



## CHuempfner

Aww C'mon now! It's only a 4 hour drive! 
Seriously, though, Scott (Frognut) is near Charleston.. I know that's not REALLY close to you, but still not a horrible drive. 
Anytime you are up this way, let us know.
We will probably have a cookout or something to do!
Crystal


----------



## scream-aim-fire

has anyone found out anything about the georgia reptile expo? i want to pick up some new plants there if they have venders there selling them.


----------



## divingne1

When I go onto the website and click on vendors in attendance, the website just says check back after Sept 30th. I will call that place it is going to be held to see if they still list the show.
Candy


----------



## divingne1

Sent them an e-mail and got an immediate response...this was the response

Yes the show is on. We have a great variety of vendors coming.

Look for updates by this weekend. Our web person has been ill.
--
Stephanie Patterson 
GHS Event Director 
Georgia Reptile Expo 


Looks like it is still a go.
Candy


----------



## asplundii

Vendor list posted

Georgia Reptile Expo Vendor List


----------



## CHuempfner

Okay. So not real heavy on dart frogs, but hopefully some good supplies?!

Who all is planning on making it? Would anyone like to meet up? I know Divingne1 (Candy), Joshchan, and I are planning on going there together. 
It would be great to see some others!
Crystal


----------



## divingne1

CHuempfner said:


> Okay. So not real heavy on dart frogs, but hopefully some good supplies?!
> 
> Who all is planning on making it? Would anyone like to meet up? I know Divingne1 (Candy), Joshchan, and I are planning on going there together.
> It would be great to see some others!
> Crystal


Yeah, doesn't look too promising on the frog front but I am in for sure. Anyone else wanna meet and ride in the Lovejoy mobile, let me know...we have room for one more.
Candy


----------



## frogsanddogs

Thanks for posting the vendor list! I've been wondering about it... too bad the list isn't actually linked to websites of who these people/ businesses are.... does anyone know any of them that might have frog supplies? Do you know if they will have springtails available? I was going to place an order to try to receive by Saturday if not... but hate to pay for shipping if I will be able to buy some there... I have so many froglets chowing through the springs as fast as I can put them in and my cultures seem to have died back as well... so if anyone knows at least if any of these vendors would likely have springtails, it would be a huge help if you could say likely yes or no so I can order if not... or if anyone attending has any active cultures on charcoal (preferably not the dirt ones) I would be happy to buy from an individual or individuals. I would buy several if possible so happy to also buy from more than one person as I have a lot of eager mouths to feed at the moment. 
Anyway, we will plan on meeting up with you all for a while too!
I hope we will at least be able to find some frog supplies, etc to make it worth the trip! Looking forward to seeing you all at least!
Marissa


----------



## frogsanddogs

PS... if anyone is needing any azureus froglets, we have a bunch available... I haven't decided yet at what age I want to officially sell them at yet and was going to wait till they got a bit older before considering shipping them or officially listing them, but if someone locally is looking for any, they are old enough to go home (about 2+ months out of the water) and eating like little pigs as many melanogoster and springs as I can keep up with culturing for them.  
Also, I did have them fecaled and they came back clean so I'm by no means in any rush to sell them, but just thought in light of the potentially low likelihood of finding frogs at this show, if anyone was looking, I am happy to take pictures or answer any questions... just send me a pm.
Looking forward to seeing you all and if anyone is familiar with any of the vendors that might hopefully have frog supplies, please let me know or post what we might be likely to find as I have a few supplies I was hoping to find but if it is not likely, I would like to place an order before the weekend to hopefully get the supplies by then.
Thanks in advance for any info!
Marissa


----------



## asplundii

IDK if any of the vendors will have springs but I know someone who may know so I will drop them a line.

Also, just a heads up, the people running this seema little snippy about "outside" sales and such. I dropped them an email asking about general public bringing an animal along for possible trade/sale and got a novel back on it not being okay even going so far as to say that parking lot sales will get you evicted form the event. So if you are bringing material to exchange between yourselves then you may want to be careful doing it.


----------



## atlfrog

divingne1 said:


> GA is not included in the list of Southeast states. I do there are a few of us interested in Dart Frogs here in GA.


Especially those who run their business out of Atlanta. (;


----------



## divingne1

Atlfrog...looking forward to the release date for your book 
Candy


----------



## CHuempfner

asplundii said:


> IDK if any of the vendors will have springs but I know someone who may know so I will drop them a line.
> 
> Also, just a heads up, the people running this seema little snippy about "outside" sales and such. I dropped them an email asking about general public bringing an animal along for possible trade/sale and got a novel back on it not being okay even going so far as to say that parking lot sales will get you evicted form the event. So if you are bringing material to exchange between yourselves then you may want to be careful doing it.


That's weird!!! I do know that at a lot of reptile shows it is 'hidden' but happens VERY regularly. I don't think anyone can have a problem with trades or buys in the parking lot. As long as it is before entering where they are selling tickets. 
Candy (Divingne1), Joshchan, and myself should be at the show around 12 noon. Let us know if anyone would like to meet up! 
Crystal


----------



## scream-aim-fire

lol so i just got back from the georgia reptile expo, and anyone that went today knows that they didnt have any dart frog at all there only a few tree frogs and toads. mostly all snakes. but it was a pretty neat show.


----------



## divingne1

It was a decent show. You are right though..no darts. But I did overcome a huge fear and had a tarantula crawl on my arm. It was kind of cool. It was velvety feeling.
Candy


----------

